# Gator bite fittings, feed back please



## tzzzz216

I'm still not sure if i want to repair any of the pex piping or install it for that matter and I'm starting to get alot of repair calls for it , I've always used copper and still love it !!The quest fittings feel and look cheap to use , on the other hand they've come out with the gator bite fittings which is brass for pex, cpvc & copper pipe for the fittings for repairs and joining the different materials , has anyone had good or bad news using thses fittings. ( Gator Bites) Thanks in advance.


Try to send these jobs overseas !!


----------



## Ron The Plumber

Do they calls them Shark Bites also? If so there code approved here, I'd use a coupling from copper only if I could not get solder to take do to water problems.


----------



## jdrew6788

yea ive never heard of gator bites....but what you explained sounds liek a shark bite, and no no problems so far. they are a life saver


----------



## tzzzz216

You guys are right !!! They are called shark bites my mistake.


----------



## Ron The Plumber

There quick and fast to install but they sure are pricy, 1/2" tee was about $14 at the big box store, might be cheaper at my supplier.


----------



## planoguy12

*Gator & Shark Bites*

They both exist. One "Gator Bites" is sold at Lowe's. The "Shark Bites" are sold at Home Depot and others. I have been using for a few months and so far so good. Has anyone ever heard of any negatives?


----------



## 22rifle

Gatorbites are Sharkbites sold under a different name for Lowes. 

Stop shopping at Lowes and deal with a real supply house if possible.


----------



## Proud Plumber

Gator bite, shark bite are the same and called tec tite at ferguson. I like them in the correct use. I think they are a great repair fitting when water is coming in on you. I also keep a tec tite rig set up when I do a freeze and repair. Tec tite is available up to 2" now. I find it comforting when I am doing a freeze/repair to know I have a set up I can quickly install is if the freeze plug were to let go. I also did a quick 1/2 repair on the fly once with a 1/2 tec tite.


----------



## nhmaster3015

Here's Shark Bite Mania:thumbsup:

I will only use them for testing and a quick repair that I intend to come back and fix the right way. In my opinion these are just another product that had it not been for lobbiest money would have been canned by the code review board the second they opened the box.


----------



## Proud Plumber

nhmaster3015 said:


> Here's Shark Bite Mania:thumbsup:
> 
> I will only use them for testing and a quick repair that I intend to come back and fix the right way. In my opinion these are just another product that had it not been for lobbiest money would have been canned by the code review board the second they opened the box.


OMG!!!! that is funny. The worlds most expensive plumbing. I wish I had gotten a picture of it, I saw a shower not long ago completely piped in Pex and these crap plastic sharkbite type fittings. It was classic DIY work.


----------



## nhmaster3015

The excuse was that it was still a lot less expensive than hiring a plumber would have been.:thumbsup:


----------



## JamesNLA

There is a handyman hack that is always in my supply house, he buys these things by the case load. He told my buddy at the counter that he refuses to solder anymore because he has a lot of complaints about leaks. With the bites he has no more leaks. Apparently he tells home owners that soldering is for guys that like to overcharge and this is the replacement. He attempted to ask me questions about tankless installs a few weeks back, I laughed at him and called him a criminal. He has since stayed out of my way. I have a feeling all the all the WAMU bankers will start buying these and call themselves plumbers.


----------



## Grumpyplumber

JamesNLA said:


> There is a handyman hack that is always in my supply house, he buys these things by the case load. He told my buddy at the counter that he refuses to solder anymore because he has a lot of complaints about leaks. With the bites he has no more leaks. Apparently he tells home owners that soldering is for guys that like to overcharge and this is the replacement. He attempted to ask me questions about tankless installs a few weeks back, I laughed at him and called him a criminal. He has since stayed out of my way.* I have a feeling all the all the WAMU bankers will start buying these and call themselves plumbers*.


 :w00t::shutup::laughing:


----------



## SNC

nhmaster3015 said:


> Here's Shark Bite Mania:thumbsup:
> 
> I will only use them for testing and a quick repair that I intend to come back and fix the right way. In my opinion these are just another product that had it not been for lobbiest money would have been canned by the code review board the second they opened the box.


 I bought the copper ones to fix a leaking Myson radiator. The piping comes out of the wall very tight and Im afraid the torch heat will burn out the pipe joint compound. Seems to be where it is dripping.
First time Ive seen these things.


----------



## Ray D.

*Chief of Maintenance 57 acre resort*

Been using Gator Bite fittings for water leak repairs. Will solder when valves hold. Have had great success with the fittings.


----------



## Jayrek

Yep shark bites get used when the customer, (usually a penny pinching landlord) wants a pipe fixed or capped. I tell them what plumbers I use, give them the two guys that I use phone #'s, I get a call back about how the plumbers want too much.(Yeah being professional, licenced and standing by their work should be done for pennies in their opinion!) "Can you do it for like $100?" They get 45 mins of my time and a sharkbite with no warranty.


----------



## protechplumbing

hey TZ, what kind of leaks are you getting on the pex pipe?


----------



## We Fix Houses

My house


----------



## KnifeGun

*SharkBite Not GatorBite*



tzzzz216 said:


> I'm still not sure if i want to repair any of the pex piping or install it for that matter and I'm starting to get alot of repair calls for it , I've always used copper and still love it !!The quest fittings feel and look cheap to use , on the other hand they've come out with the gator bite fittings which is brass for pex, cpvc & copper pipe for the fittings for repairs and joining the different materials , has anyone had good or bad news using thses fittings. ( Gator Bites) Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Try to send these jobs overseas !!


If you plan on reparing or installing PE-X - I reccomend SharkBite fittings and not GatorBite. Gatorbite is a knock off of the SharkBite fitting and does not come with the PE-X Stiffenor whcih is required for push fit fittings / PE-X applications. SharkBite has the PE-X Stiffenor pre-installed. 



Hakuna *Matata*!


----------



## KnifeGun

*SharkBite fiitings have a 25 year Warranty*



Jayrek said:


> Yep shark bites get used when the customer, (usually a penny pinching landlord) wants a pipe fixed or capped. I tell them what plumbers I use, give them the two guys that I use phone #'s, I get a call back about how the plumbers want too much.(Yeah being professional, licenced and standing by their work should be done for pennies in their opinion!) "Can you do it for like $100?" They get 45 mins of my time and a sharkbite with no warranty.


SharkBite fittings have a 25 year warranty if installed properely

Hakuna *Matata*!


----------



## else bronx

@ BCC CONSTRUCTION

It doesnt matter how long you been using them. Or I have been using them. Or anyone else. 

Its still considered one of the newest things out there for plumbing. But thats ok genius. Since you are a plumber by trade.. and I am not. I would hope you were using them way before me.

I would hope you were on top of your game.

Although you are acting like you never have to explain to a customer what gator bites are.. because they have been around for so long. They all know what gator bites are because you said so. here... today...

I am not a plumber. But I can do your job easily. and I do. As well as almost anything else.

But you cant do Cement work. your a plumber. thats it. by trade. nickels and dimes. No insult intended. Its just funny to me you point that out. 

As if no one ever saw a plumber that didnt know squat. Honestly.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

else bronx said:


> @ BCC CONSTRUCTION
> 
> It doesnt matter how long you been using them. Or I have been using them. Or anyone else.
> 
> Its still considered one of the newest things out there for plumbing. But thats ok genius. Since you are a plumber by trade.. and I am not. I would hope you were using them way before me.
> 
> I would hope you were on top of your game.
> 
> Although you are acting like you never have to explain to a customer what gator bites are.. because they have been around for so long. They all know what gator bites are because you said so. here... today...
> 
> I am not a plumber. But I can do your job easily. and I do. As well as almost anything else.
> 
> But you cant do Cement work. your a plumber. thats it. by trade. nickels and dimes. No insult intended. Its just funny to me you point that out.
> 
> As if no one ever saw a plumber that didnt know squat. Honestly.


 
Yeah all i earn is nickels and dimes. I wish i could have the knowledge you have about construction. :whistling


----------



## KillerToiletSpider

else bronx said:


> @ BCC CONSTRUCTION
> 
> It doesnt matter how long you been using them. Or I have been using them. Or anyone else.
> 
> Its still considered one of the newest things out there for plumbing. But thats ok genius. Since you are a plumber by trade.. and I am not. I would hope you were using them way before me.
> 
> I would hope you were on top of your game.
> 
> Although you are acting like you never have to explain to a customer what gator bites are.. because they have been around for so long. They all know what gator bites are because you said so. here... today...
> 
> I am not a plumber. But I can do your job easily. and I do. As well as almost anything else.
> 
> But you cant do Cement work. your a plumber. thats it. by trade. nickels and dimes. No insult intended. Its just funny to me you point that out.
> 
> As if no one ever saw a plumber that didnt know squat. Honestly.


You know just enough to be dangerous, and that's the scary part.

The plumber protects the health of the nation, while you endanger it.


----------



## else bronx

lol... There has never been one residential plumbing job yet, that I could not look at and figure out the solution. 

boo hoo

On the other hand, I would like to see you tackle some concrete work champ!! Any.

toe to toe

Any clown can do a plumbing repair. Not to mention installing in new home development.. My daughter can do it.. Stop please, your killing me with laughter here.

I love it though. keep it coming. 

nickels and dimes buddy! you heard it right. I said it. And then you save the cut up scrap pieces of copper piping left over from repairs and save them up in a bucket in the back of your truck.. Typical scavenger plumbing tactics. Scraping around for pennies. 

No one here can say they have never seen the typical plumber do this. 

Your simple.

Nickel and dime. You have to pretty much do a few plumbing repair jobs (residential) before you can make make as much as 1 concrete job (residential).. nickel and dime.


----------



## rustyjames

else bronx said:


> ...But you cant do Cement work...


DIY'er got a magnetic sign, ladder and a pickup. :laughing:


----------



## else bronx

3 work trucks. 3 crews. And flat bed with boom on it. I just fired the driver. Anyone need a job. (flat bed for sale).

While I have my crews out on sites.. I myself do minor home improvement jobs.. Because I think its fun..

Blah blah blah blah

No magnetic sign. I have builders I work with already. Sorry plumber


----------



## Tinstaafl

else bronx said:


> Blah blah blah blah


That's about what I've seen from your first dozen posts on this board.

Is there a worthwhile point to your presence here?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider

Tinstaafl said:


> That's about what I've seen from your first dozen posts on this board.
> 
> Is there a worthwhile point to your presence here?


He amuses me with his ignorance.


----------



## else bronx

Blah blah blah blah

I use that when it just becomes exhausting to talk to dummies.

You ever try to train someone who after over and over again you have repeated the same thing.. but they just dont get it.. And you know they are not going to get it.. well there you go..

Blah blah blah Blah

I've never been called ignorant before, thats a new one. I am always informative for everyone around me as well as generous and good friend to many. I guess, I could be called many things by thread experts though.

I imagine you have impeccable judgment when describing others and things (like gator bites) via internet... amazing how you do that. Tells me alot on how you judge things in general.

With that being said, I would imagine everything else you have said is garbage too.

blah blah blah


----------



## KillerToiletSpider

It just keeps getting better.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

The first thing thats comes to mind is TOOL! :laughing:


----------



## Tinstaafl

Tinstaafl said:


> Guys. Don't feed the troll.


:whistling


----------



## else bronx

Hold on!!! I have another one for you..



Blah blah blah blah

Oh, and let me pick out one of these little faces you chicks put on your threads :w00t:

one more hold on.. I like your styles.. :blink:

Yea yea, and another. you girls got a bunch in your purses so i wanna be like you :no:

blah blah


----------



## Static Design

I was introduced to them about 4 years ago and I haven't had a problem yet. I have no problem soldering copper but those gator bites are great in tight places.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Static Design said:


> I was introduced to them about 4 years ago and I haven't had a problem yet. I have no problem soldering copper but those gator bites are great in tight places.


Do you guys not earth bond the copper when you go from a plastic fitting back to copper or copper with quickdisconnect then back to copper? That has to be done on every fitting and fixture in the UK.


----------



## Static Design

Why would you bond the copper when it isn't part of this houses electrical ground system?


----------



## shesaremonclus

up here it needs to be bonded


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Static Design said:


> Why would you bond the copper when it isn't part of this houses electrical ground system?


You tell me. I think though it's because of possibility of a live cable being able to touch a copper pipe. I have always thought it to be stupid as well but in the UK and in other parts of the world every plumbing fixture and fitting has to be earthed. The pipe would normally achieve this so no bonding would need to be done but more and more plastic was being used so you had to start running dedicated earth cables to each and every pipe and cross bond the whole lot. 

So as an example when you cut out a piece of copper pipe and replace with plastic you would need to bridge that plastic pipe with a cross bond.


----------



## Tommy plumber

*Response to gentleman in the Bronx*

I am a master plumber in FL. You definetly CANNOT do my job easily. FL test is 16 hrs long spread over 2 days. I don't think you could pass the exams. Even if you did, no plumbing contractor would sign your work verification sheet (state requirement). Here is some advice: ask a GC or better yet a construction lawyer about 'latent defect'. It means that 10 yrs from now you'll get sued when those 'easy' repairs start to leak and flood homes. Latent defect protects the consumer/homeowner cuz they cannot see what is in the walls. Oh by the way, you are working outside the scope of your license (if you even have one) so your insurance carrier WILL NOT pay any claims related to plumbing. Plumbers in FL can work on: fuel gas (LP and natural), med gas (hospital medical gas piping), fire standpipes, septic systems, solar water and pool heating, storm drainage piping, backflow prevention assemblies, sanitary drain and sewer lines, potable water lines, vent piping, fixtures, process piping, boilers and all apputenances, apparatus and devices related thereto. So YOU can do that easily!!??


----------



## Static Design

BCConstruction said:


> You tell me. I think though it's because of possibility of a live cable being able to touch a copper pipe. I have always thought it to be stupid as well but in the UK and in other parts of the world every plumbing fixture and fitting has to be earthed. The pipe would normally achieve this so no bonding would need to be done but more and more plastic was being used so you had to start running dedicated earth cables to each and every pipe and cross bond the whole lot.
> 
> So as an example when you cut out a piece of copper pipe and replace with plastic you would need to bridge that plastic pipe with a cross bond.



If the copper is part of the electrical system then I can see it being bonded but since this isn't it meets the requirements of NEC 250.52....... I don't have a plumbing code book in front of me, if it needs to be bonded I have no problem going back and bonding it: I just didn't think I had to in this situation. :laughing:


----------



## sossecureda

Static Design said:


> If the copper is part of the electrical system then I can see it being bonded but since this isn't it meets the requirements of NEC 250.52....... I don't have a plumbing code book in front of me, if it needs to be bonded I have no problem going back and bonding it: I just didn't think I had to in this situation. :laughing:


Metal water pipe needs to be bonded per 250.104 (A). Even if the section of pipe after the plastic is not part of your grounding electrode system it is still required to be bounded to ground.


----------



## Mellison

I used a Sharkbite for the first time a few weeks ago.
It was just to install a sump pump in an elevator pit.
I figured along with a union, it would make for easy replacing of the pump when the time comes.

Since I check the pit often for debris, I will see if the Shark bite has failed. This being the only reason I felt comfortable using one.

I was impressed, but there is no way I would install one inside a wall. Or anywhere else for that matter.

Just my .02


----------



## Static Design

sossecureda said:


> Metal water pipe needs to be bonded per 250.104 (A). Even if the section of pipe after the plastic is not part of your grounding electrode system it is still required to be bounded to ground.



I stand corrected.......... I forgot about that likely to become energized part do to accidents, etc. Thanks for the reference.


----------



## PA woodbutcher

else bronx said:


> @ BCC CONSTRUCTION
> 
> It doesnt matter how long you been using them. Or I have been using them. Or anyone else.
> 
> Its still considered one of the newest things out there for plumbing. But thats ok genius. Since you are a plumber by trade.. and I am not. I would hope you were using them way before me.
> 
> I would hope you were on top of your game.
> 
> Although you are acting like you never have to explain to a customer what gator bites are.. because they have been around for so long. They all know what gator bites are because you said so. here... today...
> 
> I am not a plumber. But I can do your job easily. and I do. As well as almost anything else.
> 
> But you cant do Cement work. your a plumber. thats it. by trade. nickels and dimes. No insult intended. Its just funny to me you point that out.
> 
> As if no one ever saw a plumber that didnt know squat. Honestly.


I'm not a plumber either, but I can sweat a joint and do. I have been in and around the trades since I was born 45 years ago. I remember this other brand new stuff that came out, supposed to be the best thing since sliced bread. Made a hack look like a plumber (in a HO eyes) because they could get water to the sink. I wouldn't give you a tinkers damn for any of it for a supply, they call it PVC

I'll pour concrete with you, I'll frame walls with you, build decks or put a roof on with you, but I ain't crawling around in a sealed crawl space with you, because 90-95% of the time I'll hire a plumber to do it for me.

Also if you think there is nothing (except a little of your time) to replacing drywall that has been in a ceiling and run down a wall, possible gotten the insulation and various other things that it could ruin, you've never replaced one


----------



## M5Plumb

Any of the above, gator, shark eg, I only use them as a temporary repair and only in accessible locations.


----------



## JumboJack

else bronx said:


> @ BCC CONSTRUCTION
> 
> It doesnt matter how long you been using them. Or I have been using them. Or anyone else.
> 
> Its still considered one of the newest things out there for plumbing. But thats ok genius. Since you are a plumber by trade.. and I am not. I would hope you were using them way before me.
> 
> I would hope you were on top of your game.
> 
> Although you are acting like you never have to explain to a customer what gator bites are.. because they have been around for so long. They all know what gator bites are because you said so. here... today...
> 
> I am not a plumber. But I can do your job easily. and I do. As well as almost anything else.
> 
> But you cant do *Cement* work. your a plumber. thats it. by trade. nickels and dimes. No insult intended. Its just funny to me you point that out.
> 
> As if no one ever saw a plumber that didnt know squat. Honestly.


Did you really say "cement work?":laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## roullette

22rifle said:


> Stop shopping at Lowes and deal with a real supply house if possible.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sconi

i am not a plumber by trade (carpenter), i do what needs to be done.. i just recently used a couple of these fittings (sharkbite) on a couple projects with no complaints, getting it connected is the important thing, if connected properly they seem great but only time will tell.. cost 1 stick copper $15 vs 1 stick pex $5 2 sharkbite fittings $5 each . the cost got me, fittings look expensive but overall cost was even and time of installation is drastically reduced.. luckily i have only used in 1 house and was in a wet basement which fittings are not burried. overall i am impressed but would not complete a whole system with these when there are too many unknowns about this product


----------



## georgeharry

*georgeharry*

I am a construction inspector including bridges roads houses commercial etc .
My 19 year old house has copper supply piping and well water with iron.
Three flexible 1/2 copper vertical feeds to 2 showers and the kitchen sink failed due to corrosion through the side wall of the pipe. Today using 1/2 inch CVPVC pipe and ball valves, I was able to use GatorBites to isolate a leaking shower cold & hot supply lines in less then 20 minutes. The work space was crowded and they were a breeze to use, a huge improvement on on compression fittings. They were expensive but the house has water now. Next saturday, the shower control gets replaced. 19 years is not very long , good-bye copper. This house is going plastic. My wife is happy the washer working again and I have some time to drink some beer after cutting two lawns.


----------



## Kingstud

I used a sharkbite when a gate valve broke on a main below grade and I couldnt stop the water even with everything shutoff. I put a ball valve on sharkbite, that stopped the water so I could solder up from that point. It was a good fix.


----------



## Grumpyplumber

KillerToiletSpider said:


> You know just enough to be dangerous, and that's the scary part.
> 
> The plumber protects the health of the nation, while you endanger it.


SSShhhhhh!!!

I've changed my tune.

The frenzy of shark bite hero's and "Flip that home" groupies over recent years is feeding my family now, tell him gator thingies and mighty putty are the best thing for plumbing since sliced bread, it's an investment in the future of service plumbing.

Who cares if he's convinced he's done good work, let 'im!


----------



## Grumpyplumber

georgeharry said:


> I am a construction inspector including bridges roads houses commercial etc .
> My 19 year old house has copper supply piping and well water with iron.
> Three flexible 1/2 copper vertical feeds to 2 showers and the kitchen sink failed due to corrosion through the side wall of the pipe. Today using 1/2 inch CVPVC pipe and ball valves, I was able to use GatorBites to isolate a leaking shower cold & hot supply lines in less then 20 minutes. The work space was crowded and they were a breeze to use, a huge improvement on on compression fittings. They were expensive but the house has water now. Next saturday, the shower control gets replaced. 19 years is not very long , good-bye copper. This house is going plastic. My wife is happy the washer working again and I have some time to drink some beer after cutting two lawns.


I find it surprising, as a construction inspector, you've not noticed what a 10 year toilet flapper looks like.

These fittings use rubber O-rings for their integrity, sealed up inside your walls.


----------



## jcclark

*Gator bites and Shark bite experience*

Shark bites have been tested and retested for several years now, the gator bites seem to be identical but under a different license, I've been using them in the hospital here for more than 5 years trouble free. What I love is it negates the requirement to post a fire watch for 3 hours after soldering, This in itself makes the added cost worth their weight in gold. I can instantly install a ball valve in the event of back flow or a leaky valve up range, and the slip joint fittings are great for piping so rigid you can't make the connection. Note of advice, ream or sand the pipe for easier push fits, and remove the required plastic insert with needle nose pliers when using it for copper pipes to make life easier. They're only required to so PECC tubing won't crush in the fitting.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

jcclark said:


> Shark bites have been tested and retested for several years now, the gator bites seem to be identical but under a different license, I've been using them in the hospital here for more than 5 years trouble free. What I love is it negates the requirement to post a fire watch for 3 hours after soldering, This in itself makes the added cost worth their weight in gold. I can instantly install a ball valve in the event of back flow or a leaky valve up range, and the slip joint fittings are great for piping so rigid you can't make the connection. Note of advice, ream or sand the pipe for easier push fits, and remove the required plastic insert with needle nose pliers when using it for copper pipes to make life easier. They're only required to so PECC tubing won't crush in the fitting.



I have seen my a fair share of these thing fail. They are not a long term fix like a solder joint. Some even have small print that says they have been tested to last around 10 years! Rubber seals will wear out and its just a matter of time before these things cause millions in damage. The only time I use them is when They can be accessed or as caps for temp water shut off.

The insert are for 2 reasons. You can't insert any pipe be it copper, pex or barrier pipe unless the end has been cut with the correct cutter. For copper you have to use a pipe slice or you will damage then O-ring and the insert for the pex or barrier pipe the insert creates a nice rounded end to insert into the fitting. They also offer support for when used on hot as the pipe can get soft and callapse. I use them in hot and cold though just to be sure.


----------



## horsepipeman

_I have used Shark Bite when water would not stop or fire is not worth the risk. I have been extra careful with the preparation of the pipe. If at all possible, I would never apply them were a leak COULD NOT be seen.(like underground) I myself have not had any problems with the Shark Bite, but today the landlord found out that some repairs just outside the building had been made with Shark Bite from Pex to Soft Copper. The fitting was leaking at the Soft Copper side underground and would not have been found, he just happen to get LUCKY. Work was done maybe 1yr 1/2 ago and there is not telling how long it has been leaking. Shady work done by a licensed plumber. SAD!!_


----------



## Rob PA

i have used them were you have bleed by on a valve and a sweat joint isnt going to work out or in tight areas were you cant spare cutting out any more old sweat joints..i used the caps in remodeling projects all the time


----------



## regionalmech

I believe every thing has a place in the market unfortunately i continue to run into your diyers who said i really didn't need to hire a lisenced plumber i was able to do it my self. Or they call get the hourly service charge to do a minor repair and then choose to just go to lowes pick up the fittings and do it themselves. The issue is that it can harm those of us who value our craft and are trying to make a decent wage. Now i can't say i've never used a shark bite for certian applications but i am cautiously watching what the effects of fittings like these and other products aimed to market to the general public will do to our industry. I do prefer the quailty of copper fittings, but have found the propress much more helpfull in these situations and my opinion it keeps the intergrity of our trade because not every one can walk in to lowes and buy a press fittings. The less i see of gator bites and shark bites my 2 cents the better


----------



## rex

ive got some installed on my outdoor wood boiler piping....both inside the house and outside this will be a good way to test them...


----------



## Dimitri

*Another consideration*

If copper tubing is leaking, the water chemistry should be considered. To fault copper as an inferior material is premature. It is an excellent inhibitor of growth; and until they make plastic faucets, fittings, appliances, appurtenances, drains, hose-bibs, and hydronic components, using a "quick" solution to address any problem is not always the wisest choice. Furthermore, quality and profit are two entirely different subjects. If we cheapen any trade by trying to beat someone else to the finish, we may have been better off choosing a different occupation altogether.


----------



## zorn

Pex tubing was invented in the 1960s and has been used in Europe since the 1970s. The main argument here in this thread is that people assume they won't last because they aren't tested. If there were huge problems in Europe, people would have heard about it, don't you think? So here you have 30 years of use, obviously Europe is still using Pex tubing.

This thread reminds me of talking to farmers - they will all tell you Roundup and GM crops are safe. Talk to an organic farmer - Roundup is cancerous and GM crops will kill us. One farmer told me a story about the history of refrigeration... when they first started making refrigerated trains and trucks, and people could eat refrigerated meat ... people wouldn't eat it! They said it 'wasn't natural'.

Just like mp3s vs buying CDs, technology comes along that makes old jobs obsolete, so it is no surprise that a bunch of plumbers argue that copper (coincidentally, copper is not a DIY type of job) is superior to Pex.


----------

